# Taurus new [email protected] series?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Do any of you think this new G series look alot like Glocks? I assume thats why they are the "G" series but just wondering.*

http://www.taurususa.com/2012catalog/?catalog_page=12


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are less of a Glock clone then Smith and Wesson put out a few years ago. 

Taurus, like Ruger has recently done, likes to copy other manufacturers designs though.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

id prefer the cheaper 24/7 style as they want used Glock prices for a New G2


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> They are less of a Glock clone then Smith and Wesson put out a few years ago.
> 
> Taurus, like Ruger has recently done, likes to copy other manufacturers designs though.


*Thats how they sell their weapons so much less. Like the FS series. They bought an old Berretta plant in Brazil and make a 92 fs clone that is identicle. I can change out the parts with my 92. The are just as accurate, weigh the same and look great. I love my 24/7 too. Matter a fact I love all my Taurus's, the only one i didn't like much was the Judge and I sold it.*


----------

